# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Istidraç, yaşanan yanlış inancı gizlemek adına, çıkartılmış bir maskedir.

## halukgta

Toplumlar bazı çıkar çevreleri tarafından, her zaman kendi istedikleri doğrultuda yönlendirilmiş, hatta toplumların bazı gerçekleri fark etmeleri önlenmiştir. Böylece insanlar istedikleri gibi yönetilmiş, haksız ve adaletsiz yönetimlere de itiraz etmeleri bu şekilde önlenmiştir. Toplumları bu şekilde yönetmeye çaba harcayanlar, toplumun inanç değerleri ile oynamış ve Kuran ın uyardığı gibi, ALLAH İLE ALDATMIŞLARDIR. Bir örnek vermek gerekirse, insanların çok kalabalık olduğu, doğru yönetilmeyen, fakirliğin kol gezdiği Asya toplumlarında, Budizm adı altında öyle bir inanç yaratılmıştır ki, BU DÜNYADA NE KADAR FAKİR VE YOKSUL İSEN, BİR SONRAKİ DÜNYAYA GELİŞİNDE, ÇOK DAHA ZENGİN OLARAK GELECEĞİNE TOPLUM İNANDIRILMIŞ VE BÖYLECE İNSANLARIN, TOPLUMU YANLIŞ YÖNETENLERE İTİRAZI, KARŞI ÇIKIŞLARI ENGELLENMİŞTİR.

Bu inanca benzer bir inancın, aslında Kuran da bu şekliyle asla bahsedilmemesine rağmen, Allah ın ayetlerinde geçen kelimelerle ve anlamları ile oynayarak, toplum aldatılmaya ve oyalanmaya çalışıldığını fıkıh inancında da görüyoruz. Kuran ı adeta terk eden, batıl ve rivayetlerle Allah ın dinini rayından çıkartan, dini bozmaya çalışan Yahudi fitnesi, boş durmamış ve İslam inancına da ne yazık ki bu itikadı sokmuşlar ve bunun adına da İSTİDRAÇ demişlerdir. İstidraç kelime anlamı olarak, kademe kademe yükselmek anlamına gelir ki, bu anlamıyla doğru anlatılırsa, elbette ayetleri doğru anlamak adına faydası da olacaktır. İslam fıkıh inancında ise bu kelimeye öyle bir anlam verip saptırmışlardır ki, Allah ın Kuran da bizlere bahsettiği adaletine, tamamen ters düşmektedir. Bakın aslında çok masum ve yerinde kullanıldığında, doğru olabilecek bu kelimeye nasıl bir anlam verilmiş.

İSTİDRAÇ: ALLAH IN İMANLARINDAN ÜMİT KESMİŞ OLAN KULLARINI TUZAĞA DÜŞÜRMESİDİR. Batı medeniyetinin zenginliği, teknolojik gelişmeleri Allah ın istidraçı dır diye tarif edilir. İSTİDRAÇ ALLAH IN SEVMEDİĞİ KULUNA, DAHA FAZLA İMKÂN VE OLAĞAN ÜSTÜ GÜÇLER VERMESİ DİYEDE ANLATILIR FIKIH, MESHEP VE CEMATLER TARAFINDAN. Bu konunun doğruluğuna, kendilerince örnekler verenler ise şöyle konuyu savunurlar. İman eden bir Müslüman, çalıştığı işinde çok fazla bir kazanç elde edemezken, Allah a iman etmeyen, ya da imanın gereklerini yerine getirmeyenlerin kazançlarının çok fazla olmasının anlamının istidraç olduğunu, yani Allah böyle insanlara çok daha fazla kazanç, nimet sağlatıp, servetlerini artırarak onları tuzağa düşürdüğünü örnek vermektedirler.

Bu zihniyet, insanların kendilerini sorgulamasını ve hatalarını görebilmesini de engellemektedir. BU SÖZLER VE DÜŞÜNCELER, KURAN ÖĞRETİSİNE, BİZLERİN BU DÜNYADA İMTİHAN OLDUĞU GERÇEĞİNE VE ALLAH IN ADALET ANLAYIŞINA ASLA UYGUN DEĞİLDİR. Allah her zaman kullarına mühlet verir, uyarır ondan sonra gereken cezayı ya da mükâfatı verir. HATTA AYETLERİNDE SİZLERİ MALLARINIZLA, ZENGİNLİĞİNİZLE, YOKLUKLA İMTİHAN EDERİZ DİYE UYARIR. ALLAH ZENGİNLİKLE ŞIMARTIR, İMTİHAN EDER. FAKİRLİKLEDE SABRIMIZI ÖLÇER. AMA İMAN EDENE HAKKINI VERMEYİP, ONU FAKİR BIRAKIR, İNKÂRCIYA SINIRSIZ MALK MÜLK VERİR DÜŞÜNCESİNE İNANMAK, KURAN A TAMAMEN AYKIRIDIR. Hatta Bakara suresi 216. ayette, sizin için şer gibi görünen, belki sizin için hayırdır, sizin için hayırlı görünen belki de sizin için şerdir, siz bilmezsiniz Allah bilir diyerek bizleri uyarır. Tam tersine iman etmeyen kullarının gönül gözlerini mühürlediğin örneklerini verir. 

Dünyada Allah hiç kimseye olağan üstü güçler vermemiştir. Günümüzde illüzyonistlerin, sihirbazların yaptıkları göz yanılmalarıdır. Allah elçilerine bile vermediği bir gücü, nasıl olurda inkârcılara verir. Allah Enam 109. ayetinde şöyle der., DE Kİ: MUCİZELER ANCAK ALLAH KATINDADIR. Kuran da Resullerin yaptığı olağan üstü mucizeleri yapanlar, Resulleri değil Allah tır. Bu inanç İslam toplumunun gerçekleri görememesi ve inandıkları batıl inancı fark edip, kendilerine gelmemesi adına topluma din düşmanlarının kurduğu TUZAKTIR, ALDATMACADIR. İstidraç kelimesine yanlış anlamlar verirsek, toplumu da yanlış yönlendiririz. Doğru anlam verirde, Kuran adaletini ALLAH IN BİZLERİ NASIL İMTİHAN ETTİĞİ GERÇEĞİNİ DOĞRU ANLATIRSAK, amaca yani Kuran a hizmet etmiş oluruz, yoksa batılın tuzağına düşeriz.Bu inançlarına örnek verdikleri ama asla bu düşünceleri onaylamayıp, tam tersini Allah ın bahsettiği ayeti iki farklı mealden yazmak istiyorum ki, inançlarının ne derece Kuran dan onay almadığını görebilelim. 

Zuhruf 333435: İnsanların (kâfirlikte birleşen) tek bir toplum olmaları (tehlikesi) olmasaydı, RAHMANI GÖRMEZLİKTEN GELENLERİN EVLERİNE GÜMÜŞTEN TAVANLAR VE ÜZERİNDE YÜKSELECEKLERİ ASANSÖRLER YAPARDIK. Evlerinin kapılarını, üzerine kuruldukları koltukları (sedirleri)... Altın işlemeli yapardık. Bütün bunlar dünya hayatının menfaatleridir. Rabbinin katında Ahiret, Allahtan çekinerek kendini korumuş olanlar içindir. (Süleymaniye vakfı meali)


Zuhruf 333435: EĞER BÜTÜN İNSANLAR (KÂFİRLERE VERDİĞİMİZ NİMETLERE BAKIP KÜFÜRDE BİRLEŞEN) BİR TEK ÜMMET OLACAK OLMASALARDI, Rahmânı inkâr edenlerin evlerine gümüşten tavanlar ve üzerine çıkacakları merdivenler yapardık. Evlerine (gümüşten) kapılar ve üzerine yaslanacakları koltuklar ve altın süslemeler yapardık. Bütün bunlar, sadece dünya hayatının geçimliğidir. Rabbinin katında ahiret ise, Ona karşı gelmekten sakınanlarındır. (Diyanet meali)

İlginçtir bu ayeti örnek verenler, kendi batıl inançlarına delil olsun diye, ayette iman eden Müslüman demiyor, bakın ayette İNSANLAR diye geçiyor diyerek, farklı anlam vermeye çalışıyorlar. Bakın Allah ayetinde çok açık ve net bir bilgi veriyor bizlere ve diyor ki, BÜTÜN İNSANLAR İMAN EDEN VE ETMEYEN TÜM KULLARIM, BİRLİKTE YAŞAYAN TEK BİR ÜMMET OLMASALARDI, İŞTE O ZAMAN İNKÂRCILARI İMANSIZLIKLARINDAN AZDIRDIKÇA AZDIRMAK İÇİN, ONLARI VARLIĞIN, BOLLUĞUN İÇİNDE YAŞATIR BÖYLECE AZDIRIRDIK DİYOR. ALLAH BU KONUDA UYARIYOR VE TÜM BU ZENGİNLİK BU DÜNYA GEÇİMLİĞİDİR DİYOR. DEMEK Kİ İMAN EDEN, ALLAH IN SALİH KULLARI ETKİLENMESİN, NEFİSLERİNİN ETKİSİNDE KALIP, BAKIN BU DÜNYADA İNKÂRCILAR YALNIZ ZENGİN OLUP, RAHAT YAŞIYORLAR DİYEREK YANILIP İSYAN ETMESİNLER DİYE, ALLAH BU ŞEKİLDE BİR AZGINLIĞI YALNIZ İNKÂRCILARA REVA GÖRMEMİŞ. BURADANDA ŞUNU ANLIYORUZ. ALLAH BU KONUDA SINIRLAMA KOYMAMIŞ. İNKÂRCILARDA ÇABALARI NİSPETİNDE ZENGİN OLABİLİYOR AMA YA SONUÇ NE OLUYOR? İŞTE O KISMI ÖNEMLİ. İMTİHANINDA GEREĞİ BU DEĞİL MİDİR ZATEN. İMTİHANIN SONUCU ÖNEMLİ. Bizler bu dünyada yaşantımızda zenginliği, varlığı kıstas alıyoruz kendimize. Bu dünyada her şey, yalnız zenginlikle mi ölçülür? Nice zenginler vardır, o zenginliklerinden Allah, onlara yemeyi nasip etmez. Seyreder dururlar. Kendi batıl inançlarına, ayetlerde geçen kelimelerle oynayıp, Kuran dan şu ayetleri inançlarına delil gösteriyorlar.

Araf 182: Ayetlerimizi yalanlayanlara gelince, BİZ ONLARI BİLEMEYECEKLERİ BİR YERDEN YAVAŞ YAVAŞ FELAKETE GÖTÜRECEĞİZ. (Diyanet meali)

Kalem 4445: (Ey Muhammed!) Bu sözü (Kuranı) yalanlayanlarla beni baş başa bırak. BİZ ONLARI BİLEMEYECEKLERİ BİÇİMDE ADIM ADIM HELÂKA YAKLAŞTIRACAĞIZ. Onlara mühlet veriyorum. Şüphesiz benim tuzağım sağlamdır. (Diyanet meali)

Ayetlerde dikkat ettiyseniz, inkârcıları daha çok zengin yaparak cezalandıracağız demenin tam tersine, onları yavaş yavaş felakete götüreceğiz, helake yok oluşa götüreceğiz diyor. Allah Kuran da birçok ayetinde, kullarının çalıştıklarının karşılığını vereceğini bizlere bildirmiştir. Adalette bu değil mi zaten. HANGİ ADALET ANLAYIŞI, HAKSIZA BOLCA NİMET VERİR? BU ANLAYIŞ, İNANÇ TOPLUMU YANILTIR, TAM TERSİNE İNSANLARA YANLIŞ ÖRNEK OLUR. BU ADALETİ ALLAH A NİSPET EDENLER, KURAN DAN NASİPLENMEYEN, TOPLUMU ALDATAN, HALLERİNDEN ŞİKAYETÇİ OLMALARINI ENGELLEME ÇABASINDA OLAN, DİN SİMSARLARIDIR. Bu ayetlerin tam tersi bir düşünceye nasıl inanırız? Allah onlarca ayetinde, bu dünyada iman edenleri mükâfatlandıracağını, inkârcıları da cezalandıracağı örneğini verir. Bizlerin yaptığı yanlış, kendimizi Allah ın yerine koyarak toplumları, insanları inanan ya da inanmayan diye kendi nefsimizde hüküm vermemizden kaynaklanıyor. UNUTMAYALIM LÜTFEN KARARI VERECEK YALNIZ ALLAH TIR.

Allah tüm kullarını özgür bırakmış ve yaptıklarının karşılıklarını alacağını bizlere bildirmiştir. Bu adaletin tam tersi bir düşünceyi, Kuran a ilave etmeye çalışan insanlara, lütfen itibar etmeyelim. Unutmayalım lütfen kimin takvaca üstün olduğunu, kimin Allah ın en doğru yolunda gittiğini yalnız ben bilirim diyor Allah. BU İNSANLAR, KENDİ İNANCINDA OLMAYANLARIN ÇABALARI SONUCU, KENDİLERİNDEN İLERİ SEVİYEDE, HUZURLU VE MUTLU YAŞAMALARINI HAZMEDEMEYEN, BÖYLECE GERÇEKLERİN ORTAYA ÇIKMASINI ENGELLEMEYE ÇALIŞANLARIN TUZAKLARIDIR. GÜNEŞ BALÇIKLA SIVANMAZ. HİÇ KİMSE, KARŞISINDAKİ TOPLUMLAR HAKKINDA KÂFİRLİK, İNKARCILIK HÜKMÜNDE BULUNAMAZ. Allah Tevbe suresi 115. ayetinde şöyle uyarır. Allah, bir toplumu doğru yola ilettikten sonra, sakınmaları gereken şeyleri kendilerine açıklamadıkça, onları saptıracak değildir. Allah, her şeyi bilendir.

Çalışalım, çaba gösterelim mutlaka mükâfatını Allah dan alacağımızı unutmayalım. BİZLERİ KARAMSARLIĞA İTEN, HATTA YOKLUĞUN, ACININ ALLAH TARAFINDAN YALNIZ İMAN EDENLERE VERDİĞİ BİR NİMET GİBİ GÖSTERİLMESİNE, LÜTFEN KARŞI ÇIKALIM. ÇÜNKÜ BU ADALET ALLAH IN DEĞİL, TOPLUMU KENDİ ÇIKARLARINDA YANLIŞ YÖNETMEYE ÇALIŞIP, BATIL VE HURAFE İNANÇLARININ TOPLUMDA KÖTÜ GÖRÜNTÜSÜNÜ, YANSIMASINI ÖRTBAS ETMEK İÇİN ÇIKARTIKLARI BİR MASKEDİR.

Allah Enam suresi 424344. ayetlerinde, geçmiş ümmetlerin topluca nasıl yoldan saptıkları örneğini verir. Bu toplumları hep birlikte cezalandırdığından bahseder. Uyarıları unutan bu toplumlara verdiğimiz cezadan sonra, onlara tüm nimetlerimizi tekrar verdik. Bu nimetlerden sonra yine azdılar. Bizde yaptıklarına karşılık onları cezalandırınca ümitlerini yitirdiler diyor. Böylece zulmeden toplumun kökü kesildi diyerek örnek veriyor. Bu ayetleri batıl inançları olan İZTİDRAC a örnek gösteriyorlar ama bu ayette, toplum ümmet olarak önce uyarılmış, daha sonra yoldan sapmışların, nasıl cezalandırıldığı örneği veriliyor.

Bizler ne yazık ki Yahudilerin ve Hıristiyanların, Kuran da yanlış söylemlerine örnek verdikleri ayetleri yaşıyoruz. Onlar Yahudi ya da Hıristiyan olmayan cennete giremez diyorlardı ve Allah onların bu sözlerindeki yanlışlığını bizlere bildiriyordu. Şimdide bizler aynı şeyi söylüyoruz. Müslüman olmayan cennete giremez diyerek, rivayetlerle Kuran dan uzaklaşarak kendimize yarattığımız bir İslam ın söylemleri ile onları cehennemlik görüyoruz, hiç ayrım yapmadan. Unutmayalım lütfen, Peygamberimiz mahşer günü şahit olarak çağrıldığında, ümmeti olan bizlerin, KUR'AN I TERK ETTİĞİNİN ŞAHİTLİĞİNİ YAPACAK. İşin ilginci, onların başarılarını, yaşadıkları huzuru, mutluluğu, zenginliği gölgelemek için, kendi uydurduğumuz bir inanç ile onlar İstidraç durumundalar, yani Allah onları azdırmak için zengin etmiş, onlara güç vermiş diyerek, toplumu ve kendimizi aldatıyoruz. SİZCE ADALET, EŞİTLİK, HAKKANİYET VE ÖZGÜRLÜK HİÇ Mİ KISTAS DEĞİL ALLAH KATINDA? İSLAM ÜLKELERİNİ BİR DÜŞÜNÜN, NE DEMEK İSTEDİĞİMİ ANLAYACAKSINIZ. Hâlbuki Allah bu konuda nasıl uyarmıştı bizleri hatırlayalım.

Bakara 62: Şüphesiz iman edenler; Yahudilerden, Hıristiyanlardan ve Sâbiîlerden de Allah'a ve ahiret gününe inanıp SALİH AMEL İŞLEYENLER İÇİN RABLERİ KATINDA MÜKÂFATLAR VARDIR. Onlar için herhangi bir korku yoktur onlar üzüntü çekmeyeceklerdir. (Diyanet vakfı meali)


Sebe 4: Kİ ALLAH, İMAN EDİP HAYRA VE BARIŞA YÖNELİK İŞLER SERGİLEYENLERİ ÖDÜLLENDİRSİN. İşte bunlar için bir bağışlanma ve kutlu-bereketli bir rızık vardır." (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Bizler ne yazık ki kendimizi temize çıkartıp, karşımızdaki insanları hakkımız olmadan alçaltmaya, suçlamaya, kâfir ilan etmeye devam ediyoruz. Karşılığını da Allah dan alıyoruz. İslam toplumlarında savaş, acı, keder kol geziyor. Allah Maide suresi 105. ayetinde bizleri uyarıyor ve bakın ne diyor. "Ey iman edenler! SİZ KENDİNİZİ DÜZELTİN. Siz doğru yolda olursanız, yoldan sapan kimse size zarar veremez." Karar ve yorum sizlerin.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

